# Colubrids > Hognose >  Zina, you asked for it!

## Stewart_Reptiles



----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-09-2018),_Alicia_ (03-18-2018),C.Marie (03-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-09-2018),Caali (03-09-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-09-2018),CKan145 (03-10-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-09-2018),_dakski_ (03-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-09-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-13-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-09-2018),_Kcl_ (03-09-2018),_Pengil_ (03-09-2018),PitOnTheProwl (03-09-2018),_pretends2bnormal_ (03-09-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-09-2018),_Reinz_ (03-09-2018),_rlditmars_ (03-09-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-09-2018),Timelugia (03-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Fainting hoggies!

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

ahhhhh so so so cute!!! much drama, very dead.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-09-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-09-2018),_Kcl_ (03-09-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Omg, they actually play dead? So cute!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Omg, they actually play dead? So cute!


They do this is one of their defense mechanism when feeling threatened, they will either flatten their heads and hiss loudly to look like a miniature cobra or they will play dead.

In captivity it does not happen very often, when it does it's with very young individuals, the first picture it's a hognose that I had just received and setup, the second and third picture (same hognose) is of one that I just hatched 24 hours prior and setup in it's tub.

Apparently I am that scary  :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-09-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

They are adorable laying there doing their best impression of road kill thank you for sharing  :Razz:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

OMG, that is just TO MUCH !!!

How did I almost miss this ??? I wish one could be tagged, hehe. 

That is just absolutely to die for. They have such personality. How can you not love such drama queens ?? I love the tongue hanging out, its the ultimate effort there, LOL. 

Oscar worthy, I tell you, absolutely Oscar worthy.

I think I would be crying by laughing so hard. That is so adorable. 

The first one is stunning. I didn't know they could have a black belly, wow. What is that morph called ? That black tongue and black belly. 

Off I go to research. sigh. LOL

Thank you for sharing, those little snakes just absolutely crack me up !!! That really made my night  :Very Happy:

----------

C.Marie (03-13-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-09-2018),_dakski_ (03-09-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-09-2018),_Kcl_ (03-09-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-09-2018),Timelugia (03-12-2018)

----------


## zina10

Ok, after a quick search I have a couple of favorites 

Purple Conda (swoooon) 

And ...Diablo !!! 

 :Smile:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

I love it when they do this. I only got to see it once, when I got my axanthic male as a baby. It was so cute. I wish I'd taken pictures. 

My girls were both pretty small when I got them too, but they were both fearless!

Love the photos. The one at the top is gorgeous.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## rlditmars

Dead snakes everywhere! The horror. The horror.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-09-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

The hognose defense is comical to say the least. I've never seen one play dead in person, but can only imagine how funny it must be. I've seen a video or two that show the whole rolling over and "dying" process. One even showed the snake flipped right side up and it immediately "died" again, priceless!

I think it's hysterical to see Cosmo flatten out and hiss, which is rare for him. He's still tiny at just over 60 grams, so to hear such a racket is too much. He seems to actually believes he's scary. :ROFL:

----------

_Jus1More_ (03-09-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Hilarious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> 


..... and I was just thinking they'd make great display snakes  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-09-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> OMG, that is just TO MUCH !!!
> 
> How did I almost miss this ??? I wish one could be tagged, hehe. 
> 
> That is just absolutely to die for. They have such personality. How can you not love such drama queens ?? I love the tongue hanging out, its the ultimate effort there, LOL. 
> 
> Oscar worthy, I tell you, absolutely Oscar worthy.
> 
> I think I would be crying by laughing so hard. That is so adorable. 
> ...


I have a feeling that by the end of the year you will be a hognose owner  :Wink: 

The one on the top is actually a purple conda het albino which is why he has a black belly (this is one of the conda characteristic along with reduce pattern.

He is a great male and breeder now and has produced some smoking babies.

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> ..... and I was just thinking they'd make great display snakes 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They do, they don't play dead very often, all that I have purchased never have except 1, and a few that I hatched did but it usually right out of the egg. Rare thing to happen I am just lucky my camera is in the snake room always ready to shoot

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018),Zincubus (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I have a feeling that by the end of the year you will be a hognose owner 
> 
> The one on the top is actually a purple conda het albino which is why he has a black belly (this is one of the conda characteristic along with reduce pattern.
> 
> He is a great male and breeder now and has produced some smoking babies.


IF I do...I would definitely want one like that !! I didn't even realize it was a purple conda at first. I followed a link to "hognose morphs" and instantly liked the "purples" and dark reds. The pattern of the conda's is amazing, though. Then I googled purple condas and the picture of yours popped up. See, I have great taste, LOL !! 

The eyes of the "diablos" are super cool, but overall, I would HAVE to have a purple conda, esp. if they have that ink black belly, too ! 

Your house must be the equivalent of Disney World. Like a "Reptile Disney World". You have such amazing and beautiful reptiles of all kinds!

----------


## zina10

> ..... and I was just thinking they'd make great display snakes 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


But they make awesome display snakes !! 

I would have to name mine after one of the great movie stars. Like "Marilyn Monroe" or something along those lines  :Smile:  So much character and personality in such a small, cute snake  :Smile:

----------

Zincubus (03-09-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Your house must be the equivalent of Disney World. Like a "Reptile Disney World". You have such amazing and beautiful reptiles of all kinds!


 :ROFL:  well kinda, it's like living the dream, minus the janitorial work (hognose do poop a LOT) and feeder breeding.

I love what I do and I am fortunate enough to be able to do it and make my childhood dream come true and that is priceless.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-09-2018),_dakski_ (03-09-2018),_GpBp_ (07-27-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

that first one is so adorable! "I'm... I'm dead!" *tongueflick* "yes, very dead!"

----------

_Kcl_ (03-09-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> But they make awesome display snakes !! 
> 
> I would have to name mine after one of the great movie stars. Like "Marilyn Monroe" or something along those lines  So much character and personality in such a small, cute snake


Yeah I was only messing :Smile: 

I'm on record saying they are possibly the cutest looking snake around !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Yeah I was only messing
> 
> I'm on record saying they are possibly the cutest looking snake around !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Don't you actually have one ? 

You have a wide variety of very cool snakes, I could swear you posted a picture of one ? If not, you should get one, too !!! LOL

----------


## Zincubus

> Don't you actually have one ? 
> 
> You have a wide variety of very cool snakes, I could swear you posted a picture of one ? If not, you should get one, too !!! LOL


I'd love some but I'm hypersensitive to just about everything so I can't risk it ..
Even  little wasp stings are a nightmare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_dakski_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I'd love some but I'm hypersensitive to just about everything so I can't risk it ..
> Even  little wasp stings are a nightmare 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think it's wise, my husband has very bad allergic reactions as well and the hognose are completely off limit to him, even though they rarely bite (none has ever bit me), I would not want to take that risk.

----------

_dakski_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I have a feeling that by the end of the year you will be a hognose owner 
> .


Yup, agreed!

I think Zina would love a lil' hognose. And the hognose would love it's home with Zina as well.

I say go for it!

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

I still think that many years from now they will find me buried under mountains of animal and reptile paraphernalia and half eaten by my animals. 

LOL

Its hard not to become a "hoarder", the addiction is real. 

That said, I'm sure adding just one little hoggie wouldn't hurt, right ??  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I think it's wise, my husband has very bad allergic reactions as well and the hognose are completely off limit to him, even though they rarely bite (none has ever bit me), I would not want to take that risk.


That is the only thing I'm a little worried about.

I used to be allergic to absolutely nothing !!! I'm still not allergic to much (I think). Penicillin and Pollen is beginning to bother me, though, and last year my second wasp sting (there are many wasps where I keep my horse) really did a number on me. 

Normally they just hurt and swell a little.
But that second one swelled up a lot more. I got stung on the top of my hand and my hand and wrist swelled up to the point that my wrist looked "bent". I sent a picture to my sister and told her I broke my wrist, LOL. She believed it, too...  :Very Happy: 

I'm not sure if that means I'm getting more "sensitive" to those things, or that this particular one got me in a bad spot (blood vein?)

But then again, that is what Epi-Pens are for  :Wink: 

I do wonder, would that even make a difference in that case ? Benadryl and/or a Epi Pen? Technically its snake venom. But then again, its supposed to be "like" a wasp sting ?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I do wonder, would that even make a difference in that case ? Benadryl and/or a Epi Pen? Technically its snake venom. But then again, its supposed to be "like" a wasp sting ?


I'll let you know when I get tagged, and no I will not do it on purpose  :Wink: 

My last severe allergy were to pollen years ago right before I moved to this country, since I never had an episode again.

I have been stung multiple time at once by yellow jackets with not\ effect (than again I was 10 last it happened)

What would happen now, I have no idea, I know either way a hognose bite will not kill me so I am not really worried, if I get swelled up to my elbow it will be a live and learn experience (well worth it because they are one of my favorite species), but so far knock on would I have never been tagged (7 years keeping hognose) and that is very unusual (I am a bite magnet and have been bit by anything from snake to rat to horse to kid  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

> I still think that many years from now they will find me buried under mountains of animal and reptile paraphernalia and half eaten by my animals. 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Its hard not to become a "hoarder", the addiction is real. 
> 
> That said, I'm sure adding just one little hoggie wouldn't hurt, right ??


Zina....Zina...Zina...!!!! That's all of us chanting your name to getting your next snake :W00t:  You can do it!!!!

----------

_dakski_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Zina....Zina...Zina...!!!! That's all of us chanting your name to getting your next snake You can do it!!!!


LOL, you are bad  :Wink:

----------


## dakski

> well kinda, it's like living the dream, minus the janitorial work (hognose do poop a LOT) and feeder breeding.
> 
> I love what I do and I am fortunate enough to be able to do it and make my childhood dream come true and that is priceless.


Yeah, colubrids (Hognose are colubrids, right? - Showing my naivety here) like to poop. My boids do a lot at once, but Figment, my corn, seems to enjoy pooping, and often. 

Is it just me, or does colubrid/mouse poop smell awful? Big boid rat poop doesn't bother me as much as what Figment happily produces for me after a good mouse supper. 

Either way, and sorry for the gross topic, but very happy for you Deborah. Very cool to make dreams come true and be passionate about work/what we do for a living. Of course, I deal with numbers all day and love it. Excel doesn't smell as bad as poop, but then again, I am sure many people would rather clean poop than deal with spreadsheets and numbers all day!

Your passion is inspiring.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (03-10-2018),_zina10_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Yeah, colubrids (Hognose are colubrids, right? - Showing my naivety here) like to poop.


They are and it's pretty much what goes in comes out rapidely, which is why I always smile when people worry that their BP has not had a bowel movement in a week or two, in my mind I am like: Enjoy!  M




> Is it just me, or does colubrid/mouse poop smell awful?


It's definitely a different more overwhelming smell.




> I am sure many people would rather clean poop than deal with spreadsheets and numbers all day!


I have done both and it might sounds crazy but cleaning poop is not that bad after all, then again growing up as a kid I used to for on a far every summer so there are worse smells.

My passion as always revolved around animals and being able to do more of what I love and less of what I don't is a blessing.

----------

_dakski_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Is it just me, or does colubrid/mouse poop smell awful?


YES. Corny's poops is HORRIBLE. and he poops a LOT. only time i've ever gagged during cleanings was from Corny. 🤢

----------

_dakski_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## zina10

So Tttaylorrr, 

when are you getting a Hoggie ???  :Very Happy:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> So Tttaylorrr, 
> 
> when are you getting a Hoggie ???


well, i wonder if other morphs have that cute black belly...

----------

_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

> well, i wonder if other morphs have that cute black belly...



You have got to have that black belly, though. That is just way to cool !!! And that black tongue. So wicked  :Smile: 

Deborah will let us know who has black bellies ..

----------


## tttaylorrr

> You have got to have that black belly, though. That is just way to cool !!! And that black tongue. So wicked 
> 
> Deborah will let us know who has black bellies ..


TBH i think the normal coloring is lovely. i really like the reduction on the 'conda morphs tho, and the black bellies of whatever morph that is obvs...

----------

_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

> TBH i think the normal coloring is lovely. i really like the reduction on the 'conda morphs tho, and the black bellies of whatever morph that is obvs...


I agree, I really like the normal color, too, even more so then albinos. 

But gotta have that black belly, that is just wicked looking , so inky!!

----------


## Jus1More

> I agree, I really like the normal color, too, even more so then albinos. 
> 
> But gotta have that black belly, that is just wicked looking , so inky!!


Hey Zina... What's that I hear....Oh How sweet, it' a little Hognose calling out "Mama Zina" come get me please!!!!  :Please:

----------

_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## andrewross8705

> well, i wonder if other morphs have that cute black belly...


Axanthics also have the black belly. I'm a sucker for the axanthic morphs and have multiple projects planned for 2020 when my two females reach maturity.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Is it just me, or does colubrid/mouse poop smell awful? Big boid rat poop doesn't bother me as much as what Figment happily produces for me after a good mouse supper. 
> .


In my experience, hognose poop has the worst odor of any species I've kept. When I first got him I switched him to paper towel substrate and at only 11 grams I could smell his poop throughout the room. I actually remember thinking a neighbor may have fertilized because it honest to goodness smelled like cow poop. Since he's been moved to his bigger enclosure he's on aspen and I only notice it if I open his enclosure. Thank you substrate for absorbing the odor!!!

I've never had stinky corns or Kings though. I've moved on from corns, but will always keep Kings. Django's poop has pretty much no odor at all.

My BP, Tyson, has some stinky poops, but not always. His pee stinks like hell though. 

I honestly don't really remember how any of my snakes pee/poop smelled years ago when I was first keeping snakes, but don't remember any that were real stinky.

----------


## Craiga 01453

@Zina10 and @tttaylorrr...
 How can you say 'no' to a face like this??
And us normals have black and yellow checkered bellies...

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Jus1More_ (03-13-2018),_Kcl_ (03-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

So we are almost there Taylor and Zina are almost ready to pull the trigger one more little push   :Devilish: 

Albino Conda (holdback female) (Sired by the Purple Conda in the first pic)



Cool tongue shot



Is this feeding time?



Who can resist that face?



Got eggs?





Grayscale printing  :ROFL: 





Cuteness Overload

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> So we are almost there Taylor and Zina are almost ready to pull the trigger one more little push


you're not gona get me that easy...




> Is this feeding time?


OH. MY. GLOB. FEED HER YOU MONSTER!!!!!!!



> Got eggs?


THEY CAN EAT HARD-BOILED EGGS??!? OH MY GOSH THAT'S SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!! she looks like she has a mouthful there hahahaha!



> Grayscale printing


OKAY YEA I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE. this is an Axanthic? black belly?? Deborah........why u do this to meee......



> Cuteness Overload


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> you're not gona get me that easy...


We will see about that.




> THEY CAN EAT HARD-BOILED EGGS??!? OH MY GOSH THAT'S SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!! she looks like she has a mouthful there hahahaha!


They do and they love it, hard boiled eggs is also the scent I have the most success with when starting difficult hatchlings.




> OKAY YEA I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE. this is an Axanthic? black belly?? Deborah........why u do this to meee......


She is an axanthic big girl over 630 grams now and full of eggs as I type.

The belly has black but is not solid black if you want solid black you want a Conda or an Axanthic conda.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> We will see about that.
> 
> They do and they love it, hard boiled eggs is also the scent I have the most success with when starting difficult hatchlings.
> 
> She is an axanthic big girl over 630 grams now and full of eggs as I type.
> 
> The belly has black but is not solid black if you want solid black you want a Conda or an Axanthic conda.


NINJA EDIT: thanks for answering my questions, Deborah!!!

not gonna lie...i did check your hoggie availability on MM after you posted pics LOL. i was just gona browse...simply....looking.......

one thing that makes me hesitant to own a hognose is their behavior with food (the venom part doesn't worry me at all). having Yellow as my first snake, with his eating habits, makes me overly paranoid about snakes not eating. obviously i don't worry about Yellow anymore, but with a new lil buddy i'm worried i'll be a mess. pets are supposed to be fun! hahaha. obvi i'd buy an established hoggie from a breeder, but still that's not always a guarantee.

maybe Tinley will have some hoggies...  :Taz:

----------

_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> NINJA EDIT: thanks for answering my questions, Deborah!!!
> 
> not gonna lie...i did check your hoggie availability on MM after you posted pics LOL. i was just gona browse...simply....looking.......
> 
> one thing that makes me hesitant to own a hognose is their behavior with food (the venom part doesn't worry me at all). having Yellow as my first snake, with his eating habits, makes me overly paranoid about snakes not eating. obviously i don't worry about Yellow anymore, but with a new lil buddy i'm worried i'll be a mess. pets are supposed to be fun! hahaha. obvi i'd buy an established hoggie from a breeder, but still that's not always a guarantee.
> 
> maybe Tinley will have some hoggies...


Get a female, female rarely have trouble feeding mine eats all the time (well minus 4 to 8 weeks when I brumate them), but if they don't breed and I don't brumate them they will eat year round and those that breed eat up until the day they lay eggs and within hours after laying eggs or minutes or minutes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Females are really miniature garbage disposal.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Get a female, female rarely have trouble feeding mine eats all the time (well minus 4 to 8 weeks when I brumate them), but if they don't breed and I don't brumate them they will eat year round and those that breed eat up until the day they lay eggs and within hours after laying eggs or minutes or minutes 
> 
> 
> 
> Females are really miniature garbage disposal.


those faces are just too much...SO CUTE! i will likely get a female, as that's what i've heard about them (most likely heard from you LOL).

are males more "dramatic" than females? do males get hissy-pissy more than females? i feel like i've read that somewhere before...i kinda like that attitude lol.

for a female: what size would their forever-home be? i think @craigafrechette keeps Cosmo in a 10g.

and brumation isn't necessary for pets, correct?

----------

_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Last push

Fear me I am a cobra and I huff and I puff  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :ROFL:  (Turn the sound up)

----------

_Jus1More_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> are males more "dramatic" than females? do males get hissy-pissy more than females? i feel like i've read that somewhere before...i kinda like that attitude lol.


Dramatic no, vocal yes but so are females, they do have that hissy temper tentrum type moment when you feed them they will hiss and trash around making it harder to feed them (I often live the prey in with males vs feeding of the tong with the females)




> for a female: what size would their forever-home be?


20 gallons, 
They will remain in a 6 quarts tub or something similar for a year (their growth is slow the first year.)




> and brumation isn't necessary for pets, correct?


Nope I kept a single female for several years before deciding I would breed hognose and she stay at the same temp year round and ate year round, only when you breed do you have to do it.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Last push
> 
> Fear me I am a cobra and I huff and I puff  (Turn the sound up)


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

you can actually _see_ her straining to push the sounds out as loud as she can!!! awe, lil buddy! and that flat head!!!! hahahaha, what a menace!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

is this your video, Deborah? it's awesome.

----------

_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Dramatic no, vocal yes but so are females, they do have that hissy temper tentrum type moment when you feed them they will hiss and trash around making it harder to feed them (I often live the prey in with males vs feeding of the tong with the females)
> 
> 20 gallons
> 
> Nope I kept a single female for several years before deciding I would breed hognose and she stay at the same temp year round and ate year round, only when you breed do you have to do it.


thank you so much, Deborah!!! you are a gem.  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> you can actually _see_ him straining to push the sounds out as loud as he can!!! awe, lil buddy! and that flat head!!!! hahahaha, what a menace! 
> 
> is this your video, Deborah? it's awesome.


Yep SHE is mine she is the breeder that is full of eggs ATM, she tends to "talk a lot"  :ROFL:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-13-2018),_Kcl_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## zina10

You are all SOSO bad, LOL. 

I wasn't going to add any more for now. I'm fighting the urge...

But...IF (or when) I do, it has to be a Purple Conda female. Purple because I love that deep red. Conda, because I love the pattern and I HAVE TO HAVE that ink black belly and black tongue and female because it would be nice not to have feeding issues  :Wink: 

That video is to funny. Looks SO fierce, although the cute upturned nose kind of ruins the "fierce factor", LOL  :ROFL:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (03-13-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> those faces are just too much...SO CUTE! i will likely get a female, as that's what i've heard about them (most likely heard from you LOL).
> 
> are males more "dramatic" than females? do males get hissy-pissy more than females? i feel like i've read that somewhere before...i kinda like that attitude lol.
> 
> for a female: what size would their forever-home be? i think @craigafrechette keeps Cosmo in a 10g.


Cosmo is a male, and yes, in his 10 gallon forever home. Seems so strange to call a 10 gallon a "forever" home for a snake, hahahahaha. But, as Deborah alreadystated, a 20 gallon for a female.

As for dramatic, I have no female for comparison, but he's generallyreally chill. On the rare occasion he gets huffy and hissy it's HILARIOUS!!! He's bluff struck a few times, but never directly at me. 

I honestly think, based on what I know of you, that you'd prefer the size of a female too. Cosmo has been with me for right around a year and has gone from 11-62grams. He's still TINY, but he almost never skips a meal. He's refused twice I think (I'd have to dbl. check my records) aside from shed refusals.







> thank you so much, Deborah!!! you are a gem.



Yes she is!!! I don't know that my transition with Cosmo would have been as easy or even successfulwithout her help.  Thanks again Deb!!!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (03-14-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> You are all SOSO bad, LOL. 
> 
> I wasn't going to add any more for now. I'm fighting the urge...
> 
> But...IF (or when) I do, it has to be a Purple Conda female. Purple because I love that deep red. Conda, because I love the pattern and I HAVE TO HAVE that ink black belly and black tongue and female because it would be nice not to have feeding issues 
> 
> That video is to funny. Looks SO fierce, although the cute upturned nose kind of ruins the "fierce factor", LOL




Welp, at this point I would have to say the smart money is on tttaylorrr to get her hognose before Zina. But, I'm still betting they'll both have a hognose by years end.

----------

_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Welp, at this point I would have to say the smart money is on tttaylorrr to get her hognose before Zina. But, I'm still betting they'll both have a hognose by years end.


We shall see, we shall see...  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018)

----------


## andrewross8705

I'm not sure it's so much an allergic reaction but just more of a mild reaction in general but the few times I've been tagged by my females, the site was irritated and itched like crazy a few days later. Very similar to a bug bite and just as annoying. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-25-2018),_zina10_ (03-25-2018)

----------

